# 4300 5800 gearing help



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

ive been racing a long time but have never run md or brushless for that matter.
where would a start to find gearing for these 2 brushless motors.

thanks


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

what kind of car or truck and what kind of track?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

200' packed clay 240 tranny


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

see below!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

*gearing*

novak gear chart 

Follow the link above for what novak states for gear but if you are running a xxxt or something close to that gearbox then a good starting point for a 4 min race and the 4300 would be somewhere around 86/24 but you will want to check your temps to make sure you are about 160 or so after a full run. I would start with about 5 less teeth on the 5800 and check temps also.

Hope that helps!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

well i guess its a start but those ratios are basically for offroad or road course. ill be running a b3 tranny for oval racing.

thanks for the help brian


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Jeff,

Found any info yet??? I'm starting out in the 10.5 class myself and need help.

I'd like an answer something like...With an ultrabird @ 36 degrees I ran a 2.50 rollout, for the the 10.5 I ran a 2.60.

Just some kind of direct compairson would be cool.

Later, Bret


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Bret,

You will get other more appropriate answers but.....for what its worth on carpet with pan cars at the 'birds we ran something like 2.40 with the ultrabird and 3.70 with the 10.5.


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Al Spina Fan said:


> 3.70 with the 10.5.


Typo? Did you mean 2.70?


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

oops.......2.70


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

fast guy's at the birds in 10.5 were at 3.02-3.05 rollout

Start with a 2.00-2.10 rollout with 6 cell dirt oval 10.5 motors

Our 19t sprint cars are at 1.78 rollout on pretty much the same size track,mild bank,med-high bite clay rubber CW tires


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

pmsimkins said:


> Typo? Did you mean 2.70?


LOL, I was wondering where I was going to get a 60 tooth pinion, LOL.

 Thanks guy's, I have a starting point now.


----------

